# So sorry for my trainer...watching mares



## Sandee (Apr 19, 2012)

We vacationed over the winter this year for the first time and left my little "herd" with my trainer. Turned out my mare did get bred on only one exposure and now my trainer's "stuck" with foaling her out as everyone (vets) talked us into it. He has his own mares to foal too.

He's been up at least 2 or 3 nights watching my mare and one of his that are supposed to be "close" to foaling. For 2 nights now, mares other than the ones he was watching have foaled. I feel so bad for him and yet I have to laugh. Just proves those darn mares don't care about calendars.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2012)

Sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling and soon




your poor trainer will be worn out.


----------

